# Jvc Kd-sh707



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/jvcsh707/


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

nice how much was it?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i paid $318 for the unit and kit from crutchfield.com

$25.00 off on $300+ purchase from crutchfield with a referal #


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

*save $25.00 on your first order*

save $25. on your first Crutchfield order (www.crutchfield.com)

tell them you were referred by me:
referral number #22788938


----------

